# Who's excited for some Baseball?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I am. I've already got the beer, and brats for Mondays Cubs opener. There's nothing better than Beer broiled brats, with onions.

Go Cubs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with everything but the last sentence. Go Giants or Mariners.  I'm totally stoked for baseball season... this cactus league stuff isn't cutting it for me. I wish I had the money to buy Bees season tickets.... if I didn't have softball pretty much every night, I'd try and go to every **** game. I absolutely love baseball and it really chaps my butt that Pro beat me at the baseball quiz on Facebook. I was just a couple seconds too slow on the first question I guess.  8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dodgers will own the Giants again this year, and hopefully they will get to play the Cubs again in the playoffs since they own them as well! Bring it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Dodgers will own the Giants again this year, and hopefully they will get to play the Cubs again in the playoffs since they own them as well! Bring it. :mrgreen:


Well, honestly, you're probably right but I hate having to wait to hear about it on Sportscenter. Can't we get anything better than the Rockies to watch out here?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I know I am. I've already got the beer, and brats for Mondays Cubs opener. There's nothing better than Beer broiled brats, with onions.
> 
> Go Cubs.


That sounds good. Im ready for some baseball. I can't stand the rockies. Im ready for the Braves to start wooping some butts this year.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm ready, I'm ready......


GO CUBBIES............


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

for sure...








Sox all the way...if you have never watched a Game at Fenway you are missing out..I have never been to Wrigley but plan to in the near future..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome place to catch a game... buddy of mine went to Wrigley this last year. I loved Fenway and having great seats at old Yankee stadium was awesome too. I wish I'd done more than just three parks (Fenway, Candlestick, Yankee Stadium) but I'll get there one day. My folks go to lots of D-backs games and lots of spring practice games since they live down there now. Makes me jealous....


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I make a trip out to Boston every year..usually just for a weekend. I really want to go to Wrigley this year..


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm probably un-American, but I just can't get excited about watching baseball. I've been to a few big league games, and I did have a good time. But to sit and watch a ball game on TV? For me I'd rather have a colonoscopy....In both situations, I'd most likely sleep through it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Baseball > Jazz playoff run.*

Enough said. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is what I'm talking about! I have been to 5 or 6 games at Fenway, and it really is an awesome experience. The best and most memorable game by far that I've been to was at Fenway a few years back. It was Red Sox/Yankees...Pedro Martinez vs. Mike Mussina. This is when Pedro was at his prime. It was a total pitcher's duel with the Sox coming out on top 2 to 0. Pedro pitched 8 innings of shutout ball, and struck out 11 or 12.

The best part of it all was walking out of the tunnel after the game. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE was cheering "YANKEES SUCK!!! YANKEES SUCK!!!" the entire way out of the park. Definitely something I'll never forget.

The only two other stadiums I've been to are Dodger and Angel Stadium. I thought Angel Stadium was really nice, but I think the atmosphere at Fenway is one of a kind.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

GO BREWERS!!!!!


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm very excited for my beloved twins to get back on the field.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaa my braves won there opener game. Now it will be all better when the cubes lose tonight :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GAY!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You??  Don't tell Rainbow. Fell asleep watching the wife beater's at bat last night. Oh well... there will be more games on for the next few days... or months. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You??  Don't tell Rainbow. Fell asleep watching the wife beater's at bat last night. Oh well... there will be more games on for the next few days... or months. :lol:


That is another big complaint I have with baseball, the season is way toooooooo loooooonnnnnnggggg. Nothing more depressing than knowing there will be baseball highlights all the time on Sports center for the next 4+ months.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I love baseball. It's by far my most favorite sport. I like the tradition of the game, the strategy involved and the overall atmosphere at a ball park. I even work as a high school umpire on my days off just because I like to be around the game. As a fan though it's one of my least favorite to follow. Probably because we don't have a local team.

I like the MLB, but don't have a club. I love taking in a game at a ball park but rarely sit down to watch a game on tv up until the post season. Some of my best memories from this last summer were spent with my wife and kids at different venues (Coors Field, Petco Park, Turner Field) but I couldn't tell you more than a handful of guys on the different rosters.

That's just the way it is. Until Salt Lake gets a team, I'll continue to be a fan of the game but won't have any allegiances.

We do have plans though to make it to a few games this year. We'll see the Dodgers play at the end of the month, my boy and I are flying out to San Fran in May for a day trip to take in an afternoon game, and at some point we'll go to Denver for a Rockies game.

I will sometime in the near future take the family to a Cubs game and a Red Sox game. I'm waiting until my boy is a little older though so he can appreciate the history of the two different ball parks.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> I even work as a high school umpire on my days off just because I like to be around the game.


How do you like doing that Shane? I used to work with a gal in Provo whose husband Jim umpired a lot of games. I used to do little league stuff when my brother played and man... nothing makes you appreciate what umps put up with until you step into their spot for a few games with rabid parents breathing down your neck about every call that doesn't go little Johnny's way. :lol:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > I even work as a high school umpire on my days off just because I like to be around the game.
> ...


+1 little league parents can be brutal, it's usually just one A-hole that gives all the normal parents a bad rap.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

umpiring games is fun. I have been going to do that for some time. but just can come up with the funds to get the gear that I need.One day I will hopfuly.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > I even work as a high school umpire on my days off just because I like to be around the game.
> ...


I'm new at it. This is my first season. So far so good.

I'm still pretty raw, but like anything else I'm sure I'll get better with time and experience. My biggest struggle so far has been establishing a real consistent, as well as appropriate strike zone when behind the plate. I worked the dish tonight in a JV game and probably had too tight of a zone for the level of competition. Both sides were equally mad at me though so at least I was some what consistent. Maybe it was just consistently bad, I don't know. I had a couple of parents riding me the whole entire game. I never game them the satisfaction though of acknowledging them.

I have a greater appreciation for good umpires. It requires a lot more work than what I had ever thought. Between the mechanics that put you in the right spot for the call, knowing the rules and then having a good eye to the make the right judgement, it definitely gives you a lot to think about.

I've liked it so far. I pretty much decided that I would work the first season to pay off my gear. That's about what it will take. The gear isn't cheap. There isn't a shortage of games though. A guy could almost work a game a day throughout the season if he really wanted to and pay off his equipment pretty quick.

You're not going to get rich doing it. That's not why I got into though. I love the game and saw this as an opportunity to stay around it and also acquire a deeper understanding of the sport.

If you have any interest you ought to look into it.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> umpiring games is fun. I have been going to do that for some time. but just can come up with the funds to get the gear that I need.One day I will hopfuly.


When I was doing little league, they supplied the face mask, clicker and gave us a pad for chest protection because the kids aren't throwing that hard... its the foul balls that hurt like a mother because they're totally unexpected. :lol: I don't think it costs to do it either.... if nothing else, I know the county is always asking for more umpires. You just have to go to their website and volunteer I believe.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > umpiring games is fun. I have been going to do that for some time. but just can come up with the funds to get the gear that I need.One day I will hopfuly.
> ...


I would want to do the babe ruth leages and high school if i did it. I would not mind doing some soft ball eather. then I can toss your sorry ass out right after the first pitch 8) :lol:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ...I would want to do the babe ruth leages and high school if i did it. I would not mind doing some soft ball eather. then I can toss your **** right after the first pitch 8) :lol:


I would pay money to see this.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighLakesDrifter said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > ...I would want to do the babe ruth leages and high school if i did it. I would not mind doing some soft ball eather. then I can toss your **** right after the first pitch 8) :lol:
> ...


I'm far too well behaved to have that happen.... :lol: Softball... I don't know if I'd do that other than just fill in stuff. You get so much grief from players as a softball ump.... I don't know if I could be thick skinned enough.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> HighLakesDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


You would not have to do anything just walk on teh field or up to the plate and you would be gone. 8) :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What would be entertaining for everyone there would be seeing the head umpire for SL County come down to the field and tell one of his umpires to get lost. Without a good reason, you'd be the one taking the walk. He's a very good guy, more than willing to back up players who have a valid concern. 8)


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Duck, have you done any Spanish Fork JV games this year?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

sfelk34 said:


> Hey Duck, have you done any Spanish Fork JV games this year?


Not yet. I worked the bases during the sophomore game yesterday up at AF. Spanish Fork got the win.

I have a game in Spanish I believe the first part of May. I'm not sure if it is a JV game though.

Shane


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> sfelk34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Duck, have you done any Spanish Fork JV games this year?
> ...


My son plays on the SF JV team so I'll have to look for you in a couple of weeks.


----------

